# Is this finrot?



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Pinned thread lost it's pics.

I noticed this last night, hadn't had any problems before. Lemme know what you think. I have him in a 10 gal tank w/ salt treatment 1T/5gal.

View attachment 40319


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

severe finrot dude,
that or else your fish got in a mean fight...it looks like it has a damaged eye also in the pic...

keep it in the 10 gal with the salt, and be sure to keep the temp up too
around 85 F

hope it recovers


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

This guy just started looking like this, prob did get thrashed, but then got infected. All my other pygos are fine.

I bought tetracycline (sp?) but wanted to wait till I posted this, so should I use it asap or wait?


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

your dude got jacked up. it looks like severe fin rot to me. his eye also looks f*ed up too. the fins are salvagable.. but i don't know about that eye. i really hope so though.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

do not use tetracycline. Unless its totally nessary. Fin rot/infection is eaily cured. Use salt treatment. I like using 1tsp/3gallon. I've done it with all my pygos and serras. Just using salt i treated a bad gill infection on my xingu rhom. It wa so bad that a hole was visiable. Fin rots usualy are cured just by using salt. Higher dosage is recommended. Lastly, you can use primeafix(sp). Same manufacture as melafix but serves a different purpose.

the use of tetracycline is usally for very damaged fish that needs more than salt to be teated IE: half eaten pygo thats still alive. tetracycline kills all bacteria(good and bad bacteria) which then will/might cause your fish tank to re-cycle once you have stop treating your fish with tetracycline.

Many fish importers use tetracycline on their fish because you can imagine how bad of a shape it comes in espically when some shipper ship out fish to our door it its already damaged just through a 24hr transit. Imagine a few days/week in transit.

So unless your fish is in a hospital tank and your willing to kill most if not all your bacteria in your tank then i would suggest your using tetracycline if your curious about it. But once your fish is healed and you stop tretment you must transfer the fish into a cycled tank so it doesnt get stressed out while the tank imight re-cycle.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

after reviewing your fish, looks like your fish as pop eye? Looks puffier and its sticking out more. And then i see some ammonia burn and the fin rot is pretty bad actually. Definitly not the normal fin rot.

Personally i would still do a salt treatment of 1tsp/3gallon. Do it for a week and see if his health is better. And if that doesnt work then tetracycline is your best bet. Remeber during the salt or tetracycline treatment its safe to use melafix and primafix since they are all natural ingredance.

Oh, i would suggest you to put in some non-agressive feeders. Being that your fish seems to be in bad shape. Goldfish feeders are notorious for picking on dead flesh. I've lost a few terns long ago because during shipping they came in so bad i restored to use tetracycline. And after a few days they were better but still in critical condition and i dumped some feeders for them to eat when they feel like it. But the feeders started nipping at their exposed flesh and rotting fin. Soon enough some of the terns died one by one and the feeders were getting fatter and fatter. So the combination of stress also killed them.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks guys, I appreciate it.

I did use tetracycline for 3 days now. The fish is in a hospital tank, and is starting to look a little better. About the popeye, it's not poping out just a white spot on it.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

UPDATE***

sorry no pics, but fins showing great progress. The edges are continous and smooth now, no more frayed stringy fins. The eye is back to normal now too.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

that's good to hear. glad to know your p is pulling through. i'm surprised that the eye healed so fast. i've read in most cases that white growth on the eye takes a month or sometimes a few to heal up completely. guess it wasn't too bad.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

yup does not look good put him in a smaller tank isolated and use salt first i would just go with salt rather than any other product good luck


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

traumatic said:


> UPDATE***
> sorry no pics, but fins showing great progress. The edges are continous and smooth now, no more frayed stringy fins. The eye is back to normal now too.
> [snapback]798736[/snapback]​


That's great to hear dude


----------

